
Why I’m not moving my startup to San Francisco - 1bytebeta
http://www.1bytebeta.com/im-not-moving-startup-san-francisco/
======
g0atbutt
The URL should point to => [http://www.fastcompany.com/3052270/lessons-
learned/why-im-no...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3052270/lessons-learned/why-
im-not-moving-my-startup-to-san-francisco) instead of a snippet on
1bytebeta.com.

------
Mz
I hope the author spends some time thinking about this and eventually draws a
different conclusion. Relocating to a new country while simultaneously
changing the intended scope of a business has serious inherent challenges.
Failing to find a way to make that work out is not proof that the person
simply succumbed to some kind of psychological problem rooted in a deflated
ago.

------
calciphus
tl;dr:

SF is full of the best and it's hard to be around them. I don't feel as
special as when I was someplace else.

